# Coming to Cyprus



## asiftahir (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi everybody

I am Asif from Pakistan. I am new to this forum and this is a my first post. I joined this forum to get some help. I am coming to Larnaca, dont have any friend there. So want some true friend from cyprus. 
I want to know can student work part time there in cyprus. Where should i find cheap stay in Larnaca? How is weather, transport and food etc. What about health issues? Someone told me that students are taken hepatitis test and if someone found +ve, he is deported immediately. I need some detail about the hepatitis issue. 


Regards

Asif


----------



## asiftahir (Dec 23, 2008)

Anyone reply me.


Asif


----------



## asiftahir (Dec 23, 2008)

I was expecting quick response from the members.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

asiftahir said:


> I was expecting quick response from the members.


Hi Asif,

Welcome to t he forum.

I am sorry no one has answered your questions. Maybe no one has the answers you want.
I dont know of any members who are students and I wouldthink the questions you have asked can only be answered by students or someone who works in the education system.


Regards Veronica


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi Asif, 
When you come to Cyprus your visa will determine whether or not you can work. If you come in on a student visa it is unlikely that you will be allowed to work. There are huge fines both for people working illegally and for their employers if they get caught and the police are having a blitz on "illegals" at the moment. So you will need to ensure that your visa allows you to study and to work.

At the moment, it is winter so it is cold. Our daytime temperatures are beween 14 and 20 deg C in Larnaca. As regards public transport... it depends where you will live. There are some buses, there are no trains. Most people use cars, mopeds or bikes.

What do you want to know about the food? 

As regards health issues, I suggest you contact your Embassy or Consulate and ask for their advice. They should be able to tell you about hepatitis etc.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Students from the European Union EU nations only are allowed to work part-time as students in Cyprus. If a student, such as yourself, is not from any of the EU nations then the Government of Cyprus doesn't provide any work permit. Therefore, if you are thinking of working while studying, then Cyprus may not be a suitable choice for you.

However, the government of Cyprus provides work-permit for students from some subjects where practical jobs are in demand. Other students may also be allowed to work in Cyprus if they're offered an internship by companies in Cyprus. If they receive an internship, foreign students should obtain separate work permits from the Cypriot Ministry of Labour.

However, internships are generally offered for Hotel Management or Tourism students during the four months of Summer. Where are you planning to study and what subject? 

The above is a summary of the legal situation, but as with most things in Cyprus, the law as it relates to EU regulations is a bit of a grey area as many employers believe they are above the law, and Larnaca has many illegal workers from non EU countries. I would, however, take legal advice and be sure you have the right permissions before pursuing, or accepting job offers. As Veronica mentioned, there are now crackdowns and fines as Cyprus adjusts to accepting the responsibilities of joining the EU.

Good Luck!


----------



## asiftahir (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi Friends

Thanks you all for the help. I am coming to Larnaca for IT study. I think i can work after 6 months. 


Asif


----------



## smartymarty (Jan 3, 2009)

A friend of mine recently moved to Cyprus and loves it!


----------



## asiftahir (Dec 23, 2008)

kimonas said:


> Students from the European Union EU nations only are allowed to work part-time as students in Cyprus. If a student, such as yourself, is not from any of the EU nations then the Government of Cyprus doesn't provide any work permit. Therefore, if you are thinking of working while studying, then Cyprus may not be a suitable choice for you.
> 
> However, the government of Cyprus provides work-permit for students from some subjects where practical jobs are in demand. Other students may also be allowed to work in Cyprus if they're offered an internship by companies in Cyprus. If they receive an internship, foreign students should obtain separate work permits from the Cypriot Ministry of Labour.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the useful information. I am going to Larnaca for IT study. Will i get Internship? What about the weather and what you suggest which things i need to bring with me.

Regards

Asif


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Perhaps you could look for something IT related within hotel and tourism, generally internships are offered for students of hotel management as these jobs are in demand for foreign workers. There are many IT specialists within the local population and work permits are not issued to foreign workers in that subject as it is deemed unfair competition. Permits are usually only granted for those jobs that locals are not usually interested in (e.g. childminders, house maids and domestic staff, hotel and catering staff) there are many illegal workers within the buidling trade too, but this has been hit very hard by the general economic recession and many people are now losing their jobs, so it is going to be tough. It looks as if the tourist industry too will be very badly hit by the recession as many of Cyprus' tourists come form the UK where the pound is now so weak against the euro resulting in people abandoning their plans for visiting Cyprus as it has become too expensive.

As far as stuff that you need to bring, it is quite cold at the moment and sometimes wet, but the good weather will pick up again fairly soon, and then it gets very hot (approaching 40) and it can be very humid too in Larnaca. I can't comment on stuff that you need to bring to satisfy immigration (visa papers and legal documents - I'd ask the right authorities but I have heard that it is essential to bring proper medical certificates as travellers from outside the EU are not admitted if they cannot prove that they do not have certain diseases such as hepatitis etc.)

Good luck!


----------



## asiftahir (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi

Thank you dear for giving me useful instruction. One thing more please. You told me that I must take a proper medical certificate with me, will I not be taken medical report at arriving in Cyprus? I also heard that all medical test will be taken in Cyprus.
What if a student found Hepatitis C? 


Regards

Asif


----------



## asiftahir (Dec 23, 2008)

Will anybody tell me Hepatitis C issue in detail


Asif


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

asiftahir said:


> Will anybody tell me Hepatitis C issue in detail
> 
> 
> Asif


asif I am sure that if anyone had the information you are looking for they would have told you by now.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

All students need to send to their college proof that they are free from HIV, Hepatitis B and C, Syphilis and Tuberculosis. Also, once they arrive in Cyprus, students are examined for HIV, Hepatitis B, Syphilis and Tuberculosis. If a student is found to be HIV-positive and/or positively diagnosed as a Syphilis and/or active-tuberculosis and/or Hepatitis B and C carrier, then he/she will be deported from Cyprus.

The above is excerpted from the admissions advice of a Cypriot Higher Education Institution. They all follow Ministry of Health & Ministry of Education Guidelines. I guess it would be unwise to travel if you know you are a Hep. C carrier as you will be sent home.

Good Luck...


----------

